# View Refreshen



## SegFault (30. Jan 2010)

Wie geht das? Ich habe für meine Viewklasse methoden in denen ich die angezeigten Steuerelemente abänder. (Meist sind das Labels deren inhalt ich ändere) Leider wird die View mit dem Ändern nicht direkt upgedated. Wie kann ich also diese Änderungen dann darstellen?


----------



## Wildcard (30. Jan 2010)

Wie/was änderst du denn?


----------



## SegFault (30. Jan 2010)

Also, die View ist eine Art Detailansicht für Werte die aus einer anderen View ausgewählt werden. In einer View kann ich in einer Table Kunden auswählen, die View welche ich ändern möchte zeigt weiterführende Daten zum gewählten Kunden an.
Der Detailview ist ein SelectionListener und prüft ob gerade ein Kunde Selectiert wurde. Ist der neue Wert ein Kunde soll halt die Detailansicht upgedated werden. Dort habe ich halt Labels mit Kundennamen, Adressdaten etc. die änder ich mit .setText auf den neuen Wert, wie schon gesagt wird die View selbst nicht upgedated. Es fehlt sowas wie eine Refresh Methode.

war mal wieder zu dumm, der Fehler war bei einem funktionsaufruf. Das setText reichte aus.


----------

